# What Careers are best for us?



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

I am struggling to find a career path to take.
I have my Bachelor's in Psychology and my Master's in Psychology. Obviously with SA, this was not the best idea. I currently work for Express Scripts on the phones :/. Did anyone find a suitable career while having SA? Or am I doomed?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

In whatever field you want to get into, it will require you to have good communication skills, networking skills and social skills. It's just the nature of the beast.

I recently graduated from a medical vocational school, and so far I have had to asked a current head administrative director at my workplace for a reference, a nun who's a family friend for a reference, two managers from my previous internship for references. I've also been texting my instructor about any job openings and she's been trying to help me out too.

So far I've had 3 places give me interviews, the first two hired somebody else and I'm currently waiting for a call for the last place that interviewed me yesterday. It's devastating getting rejected but I know it's very competitive. The interviews still give me hope because I know somebody will eventually give me a chance.

In your case, have you tried contacting your school's job placement department for help? Or your former professors or advisers for help?


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

The funny thing is that I was going to college to either be a teacher or psychologist and as time went on I realized how little I actually wanted to deal with other people. I ended up doing web design in the end, an incredibility solitary job.

Perhaps there is something you can do using your degree that is more clinical than interactive. I have no idea what that is but might be something to think about.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't want to work in Psychology. Finding a job in this field isn't exactly the problem. Finding an appropriate career path for someone, like me, with Social Anxiety is. 

I have these degrees and truly wish that I would have gone into computers.
I'm 100,000 in debt and working amongst those who didn't even think past High School.

What's web design like? I've never considered that. I've been thinking about Computer Programming. But eh, I'm not exactly that great at math. Even though I took AP Calculus and everything smh.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Since everyone experiences SA differently (certain things trigger certain people - I can go to a concert by myself, meet people and have a great time, but even the thought of school terrifies me, for example), there's no one true career path that will be good for someone with SA, especially since it all lies in the details of the job. 

I do recommend looking into computer science (or something related). You don't have to drop thousands of dollars right away for something you're unsure of, however. There are plenty of resources on the internet to cater to people who want to learn programming and scripting, so be sure to study as much as you can on your own in anything you may be interested in and realize that you'd be doing that work for a long, long time. If you think you wouldn't mind that and you feel like you still need to learn more (though experience is better than learning, so if you get the hang of it yourself, start up some projects and keep them around as a portfolio of sorts), then maybe you could consider going back to school for another degree. Considering your debt however, I wouldn't necessarily recommend more schooling.

A lot of people fall into industries that have little to do with their degrees because it's all about the skills you picked up along the way (which should always be included in a resume of course), so do you apply to jobs in other fields that you might be interested in on a regular basis? No guarantees, but it's always worth a shot.

As for personal experience, I'm 21 and still can't even stomach the thought of picking a preferable career right now, but I definitely wouldn't say you're doomed.


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

ijustwanttobemute said:


> What's web design like? I've never considered that.


I guess it is different in different companies. I have to admit I got quite lucky. I started without a degree and practically by accident due to some basic graphic design knowledge and no internal company design support. I was sent to some classes, took some seminars and now five years after starting for the company in an administrative role, I am the lead designer of all websites (for my specific department) for a Fortune 500 company.

As for what it's like? You get the business requirements (what the site is suppose to do), build some conceptual prototype designs off that and then work along side the technical systems analyst to refine the designs while assisting them with defining the functional requirements (how the site is suppose to do it).

I am often given projects and then left to my own devices for a week or two on end with no interference, working from home half the time. You really have to have the discipline not to screw around and take advantage of it.

From what I've seen I don't think it's something that is easy to get into without the proper degrees or prior experience, but if it's something that interests you take some online classes on graphic, web and user interface design.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Have you considered continuing on to get your PhD in school, counseling, or clinical psychology? That's if you can stand doing research. I know you said you don't want to work in psychology, but you've already come this far and you won't accrue any more debt in a PhD program. There are lots of different avenues to go in psychology. Unfortunately many involve directly working with people, but not as much in academia.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

On the other hand, academia is pretty rigorous, even when you _are_ highly interested in your subject. I know way too many folks with PhDs who completely burn out whether or not they wanna be ahead in their chosen field.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Have you considered continuing on to get your PhD in school, counseling, or clinical psychology? That's if you can stand doing research. I know you said you don't want to work in psychology, but you've already come this far and you won't accrue any more debt in a PhD program. There are lots of different avenues to go in psychology. Unfortunately many involve directly working with people, but not as much in academia.


Not a chance. This is going to sound crazy but I literally have no desire to do anything psychology-related in any form or fashion. I know it's insane that I've accrued such debt and have these two degrees. But trust me, I wasn't thinking rationally when I decided to veer on to such a staggering path. I really question whether or not I was actually present during the last 6 years of my life. Time wasted doesn't even accurately express how I feel. But I do appreciate your suggestions. I just can't even fathom it.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinner said:


> Since everyone experiences SA differently (certain things trigger certain people - I can go to a concert by myself, meet people and have a great time, but even the thought of school terrifies me, for example), there's no one true career path that will be good for someone with SA, especially since it all lies in the details of the job.
> 
> I do recommend looking into computer science (or something related). You don't have to drop thousands of dollars right away for something you're unsure of, however. There are plenty of resources on the internet to cater to people who want to learn programming and scripting, so be sure to study as much as you can on your own in anything you may be interested in and realize that you'd be doing that work for a long, long time. If you think you wouldn't mind that and you feel like you still need to learn more (though experience is better than learning, so if you get the hang of it yourself, start up some projects and keep them around as a portfolio of sorts), then maybe you could consider going back to school for another degree. Considering your debt however, I wouldn't necessarily recommend more schooling.
> 
> ...


I definitely hear everything you're saying. You're right. And I don't want any more debt either. Sometimes I just want to to jump. I feel like crashing into the ground would be a lot simpler than my trying to decide on a career path. I definitely hate what I'm doing now. I don't want to go into anything that I will hate. I definitely picked up on a lot of skills during school but when it comes to selling myself...I couldn't be butt-naked on a corner at 3 am and sell myself to the lowest bidder. I'm terrible. I'd like to think that I'm actually good at writing but sometimes I also think that I'm starting to go retarded.

I am involved with a coding website that teaches you to code. I'm just not sure how far I can get with that.


----------



## simplywhite (Aug 19, 2012)

I feel the same way. I just got my license as a Nutritionist-Dietitian and I feel as though I've never really though about it when I was still choosing a college degree. The degree requires interaction as well (giving diet instructions to patients/supervising people, etc.) Right now, I'm still looking for jobs and thinking of going to research but that requires a lot of patience and as usual, good communication skills which I am trying to improve. I'd like to say that we're not doomed. There's always a way for us. We just can't see it right now. Hopefully, someday we'll get to take the career path that works for us.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

You're not doomed because you can get "better". Just keep pushing boundaries.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Database Operations*

Support
Performance monitoring
Design
I've done it from home for two weeks

Offices make me puke :clap. :boogie

I need to penetrate the recruiter barrier
And gain respect by being with people for a while. I have
I want to do the most reliable, stress free official communication without need for emotion

Occasional phone would be very nice if it was my paid job to do it, without others listening to what I say


----------



## asiyaajami (Oct 2, 2013)

I just want to say working in computer science is not a solitary job contrary to popular opinion (web design definitely is though). You have constant interaction with people. You will have to give demos (presentations of a functionality or program), challenge your business clients into something they may not see the value in, and will be in meetings all day. I got into IT thinking there were areas for the weird, out-of-place people but that's the opposite. In the 21st century, businesses are expecting developers to be outgoing, creative, and problem solvers. It's not easy when you're always around other groups trying to compete with your ideas.


----------

